# DCS: Black Shark   beste Flugsimulation aller Zeiten!



## Feediator (18. Februar 2009)

Das Game hat wirklich seinen eigenen Thread verdient. Kann sowohl im Arcade-Mode als auch im sehr komplexen reinen Simulations-Mode gespielt werden. Nähere Infos: DCS - Digital Combat Simulator
Hier noch eine kurze Beschreibung:
*DCS Black Shark (PC)*

* PC-Flugsimulator mit dem russischen Ka-50 Kampfhelikopter! * 
 Features:     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Detailgetreue 330.000 km² der westlichen Kaukasus-Region



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Missions-Editor für eigene Missionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Sechs 3D-Ansichten inkl. realistisches Cockpit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Multiplayer bis zu 64 Spieler
       Steigen Sie in den einzig operierenden einsitzigen Kampfhelikopter der Welt!

Der PC-Flugsimulator mit dem russischen Ka-50 Kampfhelikopter, dem einzig operierenden einsitzigen Kampfhelikopter der Welt, ist der realistischste, der jemals produziert wurde. 
Detailliert modellierte 330.000 km² der westlichen Kaukasus Region bilden das Kampfgebiet, inklusive der akkuraten Platzierung von bevölkerungsstarken Zentren wie z.B. Transportlinien, Flugstützpunkten, Munitions- und Nachfüllstationen. Verschiedene Witterungsbedingungen bieten Abwechslung in jeder Mission. Der Helikopter ist nicht nur von zahlreichen Außenansichten steuerbar, sondern ebenso direkt aus dem Cockpit, dessen Armaturen sich mit der Maus bedienen lassen - so bekommt der Spieler ein noch glaubhafteres Erlebnis.


----------



## muertel (19. Februar 2009)

Endlich mal jemand der hier einen Thread eröffnet ^^

Ich spiele seit der Veröffentlichung der englischen Downloadversion eben diese und ich gebe hier gerne Infos darüber, sei es über Performance, Grafik usw. und bin natürlich auch gerne bereit, bei Schwierigkeiten mit dem Helikopter zu helfen


----------



## Feediator (25. Februar 2009)

Wie mittlerweile bekannt ist hat auch die im März erscheinende deutsche Version als Kopierschutz StarForce. Die Tatsache wird vermutlich leider den ein oder anderen vom Kauf abhalten.


----------



## muertel (25. Februar 2009)

Nur die Leute die eh nicht an der Simulation interessiert sind ^^

Mal ehrlich, alle die ich kenne und sich für Sims interessieren spielen schon seit Monaten die Downloadversion von Black Shark... und niemand hat bis jetzt Probleme mit Starforce


----------



## frajen (28. Februar 2009)

habe nochnie etwas von dem spiel gehört is es denn gut ?


----------



## muertel (28. Februar 2009)

Nur zwei Dinge:

- Es ist kein Spiel, es ist eine Hardcore-Simulation
- Es ist die Beste Simulation, welche es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt (Grafik, Realismus, Wetter...)


----------



## Cowboy28 (4. März 2009)

Mensch, was freu ich mich auf Freitag, da kommt die ja die DV zum Kauf in die Läden! 

Hoffe mal der hiesige Mediamarkt bekommt es dann rein, ansonsten muss ich es doch noch bei Amazon oder so bestellen.


----------



## Feediator (4. März 2009)

Finde es eigentlich sehr schade das kein deutsches PC-Magazin Black Shark einen ausführlichen Bericht widmet und um HAWX ein fast schon zu grosser  Wirbel gemacht wird.


----------



## muertel (5. März 2009)

Darüber regen wir (Sim-Community) uns lange nicht mehr auf... Schau dir mal an welche Wertung Lock On reingedrückt wurde (irgendwas um die 60%), und trotzdem wird es immer noch von vielen gezockt und ist immer noch die Referenz bezgl. Modern Air Combat (neben Falcon 4.0) 

Auf allen Sim-Seiten überschlagen sich die Tester vor Begeisterung und es werden die Tage bis zum Erscheinen der DV gezählt... Jetzt ist es ja endlich soweit 

Ausserdem ist mir 100mal lieber, wenn die Sim totgeschwiegen wird, als dass ich bald einen Grafikvergleich zwischen HAWX und Black Shark hier vorfinden muss: Denn das wäre mehr als nur eine Beleidung für alle Fans und auch die Entwickler ^^


----------



## Cowboy28 (5. März 2009)

Ja, HAWX ist halt für die breite Masse die keine Lust auf Realismus bzw. Einarbeitung in ein Spiel haben, obwohl BS ja auch einen Arcade-Modus bietet. Die Käuferschicht ist viel grösser, deshalb lohnt es sich offenbar für die Spielemagazine nicht über BS zu berichten.


----------



## muertel (5. März 2009)

Die Leute, welche sich bei HAWX über fehlenden Realismus aufregen ("...bin ja kein Simulationsfreak, aber ein bisschen realistisch sollts schon sein...blablabla") sind die ersten, welche beim Arcade-Mode von Black Shark über die Grafik meckern 

So oder so, wenn auch kein einziges Spielemagazin über Black Shark berichtet, das Spiel hat seine Käuferschicht und diese Leute wissen über das Spiel bescheid 

Auf der Gamestar-Website gab es gestern sogar eine News zu Black Shark, unter der Rubrik "Neuerscheinungen im März" (In den Kommentaren meckern schon einige Leute, warum sie noch nichts vom Spiel gehört haben^^)


P.s.: Ich möchte den Tester sehen, der sich in Black Shark einarbeiten muss - schliesslich gibt es Leute, welche schon seit Monaten mit dem KA-50 Einsätze fliegen und deshalb bei einem Test(video) ganz genau hinschauen... und Black Shark ist nix, was man mal eben so lernt, da braucht es einige Monate dazu um das Fluggerät halbwegs ordentlich zu beherrschen


----------



## Cowboy28 (5. März 2009)

Ich hab eben mal in zwei Mediamärkten angerufen um zu fragen was BS da kostet, aber die haben das weder in der Liste, noch was davon gehört... "Wie heisst das Spiel? DCS Black Shark? Hmm..." 

War ja klar, ist wohl zu sehr Nischenprodukt, aber HAWX wird da sicher gleich Dutzendweise ausliegen... 

Hab BS jetzt bei Amazon bestellt, sollte dann wohl am Montag da sein, evtl. ja schon am Samstag, mal sehen.


----------



## Feediator (6. März 2009)

Cowboy28 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal in zwei Mediamärkten angerufen um zu fragen was BS da kostet, aber die haben das weder in der Liste, noch was davon gehört... "Wie heisst das Spiel? DCS Black Shark? Hmm..



habs gestern bei Saturn für 39 Euro liegen gesehen.


----------



## Cowboy28 (6. März 2009)

Feediator schrieb:


> habs gestern bei Saturn für 39 Euro liegen gesehen.



Hab´s bei Amazon bestellt, für knappe 36 €! 

Sollte morgen da sein, freue mich schon drauf. Das werden aber lange "Lern" Wochen, da ich mir vorgenommen habe das Ding auf absehbare Zeit im Voll-Sim Modus zu fliegen!  Mal gucken, zum reinschnuppern werde ich evtl. erstmal den Arcade-Modus wählen, und mich dann langsam hocharbeiten. Das wird ein Spiel für die nächsten Jahre glaube ich, zumindest bis das nächste Modul kommt.


----------



## Andreas Hinrichsen (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute...
Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich mit die deutsche Version von Black Shark
gekauft. Die Installation und auch die Aktivierung klappte ohne Probleme.
Was nicht klappt, ich kann im Spiel keine Optionen einstellen. Sie werden
irgendwie graphisch falsch dargestellt und ich kann die Menüpunkte nicht anklicken. Als Anhang habe ich zwei JPG.Dateien hochgeladen, damit Ihr sehen könnt was ich meine.
Zu meiner Hardware und Software:
Pentium 4 3 Ghz.
3GByte RAM
Windows XP Pro inkl. SP3
Ati Radeon 9800 XT Grafikkarte
Ich habe bereits den Support angeschrieben, allerdings noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch eine Idee, wie ich die Optionen einstellen kann.
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (1. Juli 2009)

Was für ne Treiberversion hast für die Radeon druff? Sieht für mich nach einem Darstellungsproblem aus, ev. auch Monitoreinstellungen (Seitenverhältnisse)...


----------

